# IR extender troubles



## Hakujin1977 (Apr 12, 2010)

hi all,

the first of many posts.
i am having some trouble with an IR extender kit.

my TV is mounted on the wall & i have the AMP in a cabinet behind me.

i've run HDMI, optical, etc all through the wall/ceiling & some figure 8 for an IR extender.

i purchased a DIGITECH AR1812 from jaycar (under 5 posts cannot post links)

the guy in the store told me it would work fine for cabled distances of up to about 70 meters

the cable i ran in the wall was about 10m
the cords have about 6m on each receiver & emitter
so all up i'm looking at 22-23m

the power indicator light on the HUB comes on but nothing happens when i use the remote

i pulled my extended figure 8 off & connected the receiver & emitter directly into the HUB this time a blur 
indicator light appeared on the receiver when i sued the remote & volume on the AMP changed. *working!*

so i thought it must be my wiring, so i pulled everything apart & re-soldered all the points taking extra care this time.

reconnected everything &... nothing.

pulled it all apart & tested with just the receiver & emitter directly into the HUB & nothing.

WTF?

it seems that if the unit is plugged in without the extended cable i got it to work once but when i reconnect the extended figure 8 not at all.

wondering if you think this is a dodgy unit or am i doing something wrong?

any help would be greatly appreciated

sam


----------

